# New Cream from Doctors to help with UFH ! PCOS ladies



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

I had an appoitment at the hospital yesterday and the lady who saw me seemed to understand pcos - well she gave me a scrip for a product called VANIQA (pronounced VAN-i-ka)

VANIQA is the first and only prescription cream clinically proven to reduce the growth of unwanted facial hair (UFH) in women.

Its only avaible on prescription so i am thinking it must be quite good ! - i will collect mine today but i'm very excited as i hate the facial hair i have due to PCOS and having to emac it all the time ( smells like rotton eggs) i feel so 

I will keep you updated -- you use it twice a day and results in 8 weeks,

http://www.vaniqa.com

also she gave me a diet book and said to lose 2 stone in 12 weeks huffhuff i', 10stone 11 lbs at 5'2 OMG so i better get moving ! 
Sara xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

OMG that sounds brill.  Does it work on fair hair and is it safe to use with clomid??  I wnquired about laser but I have fair hair-still a blonde beard does not look good on a lady!!!  The laser clinic were also reluctant to treet with fertility treatment too.  Does it work like immac or does it do some magicla thing and stop it growing  My GP is not very sympathetic and when I went to see after ttc for 1 year knowing I had pcos, she said just go away stop thinking about getting pg and have a happy sex life! stupid cow!!
Keep us posted on how it works!
strawbs xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Well i am fair to dark haired and to tell you the truth always had hair on my upper lip not very dark it got darker about 2 years ago ! 

lol at my spelling of immac - silly me ! 

so as for knowing if it was ok for fair hairs there website might help but i'm sure it is, also as i am on clomid cycle 3 and she gave it too me i think it's fine all she said was if or when i get pregnant to stop using it as with like most things it's not be tested on pregnant woman, 

Sorry to hear about your doctor -  i was told many times by an old doctor it was all in my head !!   idiot my advise would be change - i know it takes time but it's worth it - i have a wonderful doctor who lets me have what i want to help with my pcos - i just print off info etc give it too him he looks into it and then if ok gives it to me, i.e i wanted 1500mg metformin the hospital only gave me 1000mg took my paper work to show i needed min 15oomg and he said ok no problems etc so if you can get a new one silly cow she is !!  

What i will do is a weekly update if people want i will be the ginnipig so to speak might even take photo's how wonderful -lol 

Sara xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi sara

do let us know how it goes as it could be a massive help to all us pcos ladies 

love
suzie  xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow that sounds brill, An update from you would be fab Hun 

Is it a decent sized bottle you get or just a tiny little one?

Must remember to speak to my DR about some of this next time I go lol

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

you get a 30mg tube ! - which should last sometime i think it would be a lot more expensive than £6.50 if not on a scrip so i'm really happy atlast i have something on scrip i'm not paying more for !! as metformin cost them around £2.30 for 82 !!!   might ask my GP to give me as much as possible on one scrip - surely us PCOS woman should get our metformin free?? what do you think  


Sara xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi 

I am interested in the results of this Vaniqa cream so please keep us posted on how it goes.  I saw a private consultant in the early days and he said try this it's great but I don't know if it's available here yet.  Asked my GP and she said no way as it apparently costs £28 per tube and she said she wouldn't prescribe it  

As for the metformin, I was paying happily for it (happy to have finally got the metformin) but when DH went to collect it last time the chemist said is your wife diabetic because it's actually free so he didn't pay!  I told him off afterwards but he said that my condition is nearly like having diabetes so why shouldn't I get it free    (and he didn't want to say no it's actually for her fertility in the middle of the chemist   )  I didn't realise metformin was quite so cheap, it might be worth asking for a private prescription so you only pay the value of the drugs and not the full prescription charge (particularly as my GP will only prescribe 84 - 28 days worth at a time   )

Keep us posted on the Vaniqa!

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

- so wrong for the doctors not to give it to you ! it's a lot cheaper than a lot of things they have to give to people who's fault it is that they need medication,   

sadly i have read it and it takes eight weeks to start noticing a difference but as soon as i do i will let you all know, 

Iv'e taken a photo today before i immac way my lovely hair -lol later i will use the cream - i think it trys to kill the hair folical (sp) ?? 

I will speak to my doctor about metformin and if i have any luck get it cheeper or even better free will let you all know as i feel we should get it - like you hubby said it is very like having diabetes and i'm sure that would cost the NHS a lot more money - here we are doing all we can so we don't get it, 

hmmm turing in to a bit of a rant - btw my hubby didnt pay for my last lot either the chemist didnt say anything as he has a free card thing in his name - i guess he thought i was a diabetic as well !  

If this works girls i will get my lady at the hospital to give me advise on how to make doctors give it to you - i didnt ask for it she said oww i can give you a cream to help with facial hair (blush blush) did she see mine !!    

Hope you enjoying the weekend - i have 3 days till testing not too hopeful just feeling the same - and i have a tell tale sign of AF   a big jucing spot on my face arrrrrggggggg !!! so guessing it hasnt worked but still holding a tiny bit of hope ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

just to say i have a medical exemption card for my prescriptions  but was given it because i take thyroxine which is a free drug, but it also means i get all my prescriptions free  including my metformin.
I know diabetics get metformin free and it might be worth filling in the forms for medical exemption card which are available from your gp surgery, you never know its worth a try  

am gonna ask about the cream at my next appointment , my gp is fab so hopefully he will let me have some 

love 
suzie xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi suzie, 

yes i will def see ! just because metformin is not just for ttc but to help maintain pcos, so we will see

I really hope you get the cream it would be great for two of us to compare for the other ladies 
fingers crossed 

i was so excited about it just wanted to share ! 

Saraxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Just a little update ! well its nearly been 2wks on the cream and sadly i am noticing no results but it does state it takes eight weeks ! 
my face is a lot smoother and hair softer i guess it's doing something for now ! .......... feels a little tight when you 1st out it on, - but no redness or reaction - so watch this space really hope it will work and then we can demand it from our GP's !! 

Love sara xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sara! 

thanks for update  
Glad you have had no reaction 

You are my guinea pig  and if you get some results im gonna adk for it at my next hossie appointment 

keep us updated

love
suzie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im glad you've had no bad reactions either hunnie


----------

